# The Empire State Building



## FastTrax

www.esbnyc.com

www.facebook.com/empirestatebuilding/

www.twitter.com/hashtag/empirestatebuilding?lang=en

www.indeed.com/cmp/Empire-State-Building/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire_State_Building


























https://www.youtube.com/user/esbnyc/videos


The Evelyn McHale Tragedy

www.atchuup.com/the-most-beautiful-suicide-picture-of-evelyn-mchale/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evelyn_McHale


----------



## horseless carriage

You forgot it's most famous visitor.


----------



## debodun

An example of _art deco_ architecture.


----------



## FastTrax

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 164797
> You forgot it's most famous visitor.



I like the Lears and Fokkers


----------



## FastTrax

debodun said:


> An example of _art deco_ architecture.



After a few visits to the WTC they just seemed too sterile and cold. The ESB always exuded grace, charm and warmth. I always wondered why I never saw any employees until it was revealed that the employee entrance was on the Avenue.


----------



## debodun

A souvenir thermometer.


----------



## FastTrax

debodun said:


> A souvenir thermometer.
> 
> View attachment 165083



 Just change the channel. Good grief.


----------



## debodun

You can stick it wherever it does the most good.


----------



## FastTrax

Oh boy, here we go again. It was a joke.


----------



## MarciKS

i been there too. had a panic attack at the top. fun times. lol


----------



## katlupe

I have been there many times. When my son was a child we made many trips to NY and would spend the week-end there. I used to love going there but now I can't do it. Nice memories though.


----------



## FastTrax

katlupe said:


> I have been there many times. When my son was a child we made many trips to NY and would spend the week-end there. I used to love going there but now I can't do it. Nice memories though.



I believe the ESB has virtual tours, I'll check it out and get back to you.


----------



## FastTrax

katlupe said:


> I have been there many times. When my son was a child we made many trips to NY and would spend the week-end there. I used to love going there but now I can't do it. Nice memories though.



Here ya go katlupe

www.iloveny360.com/panorama/empire-state-building-102th-floor

www.samrohn.com/360-panorama/planet-new-york-empire-state-building/


























Enjoy.


----------



## Lewkat

I vividly recall that B-25 plowing into the ESB.  For as many years as I have lived and worked in NYC, I never went into the ESB.  I have walked by it countless times, but since had no business in there, just went on my merry way.  Never in the Twin Towers either or a lot of tourist spots.


----------



## FastTrax

Lewkat said:


> I vividly recall that B-25 plowing into the ESB.  For as many years as I have lived and worked in NYC, I never went into the ESB.  I have walked by it countless times, but since had no business in there, just went on my merry way.  Never in the Twin Towers either or a lot of tourist spots.



That is just the way I feel with the Statue of Liberty, I never ever even considered it on my bucket list. Many Noo Yawkas could care less about a fair number of Noo Yawks tourist spots.


----------



## MarciKS

When I was there they were no longer allowing anyone to go into the top floor because they had too many people jumping. Plus after 9/11 they closed that top floor altogether. But where I was at there was steel or iron gating but I could see the insurance building down below that looked like a gold castle on top and got a pic of that. It was cool. I was ok till it got crowded and I got pushed around a little then I freaked out. LOL


----------



## FastTrax

Lewkat said:


> I vividly recall that B-25 plowing into the ESB.  For as many years as I have lived and worked in NYC, I never went into the ESB.  I have walked by it countless times, but since had no business in there, just went on my merry way.  Never in the Twin Towers either or a lot of tourist spots.



Here ya go Lewkat










www.mashable.com/2017/09/23/empire-state-building-plane-crash/

www.spokesman.com/stories/2020/jul/28/1945-b-25-bomber-crashed-empire-state-building

www.shippai.org/fkd/en/cfen/CA1000633.html

www.genealogytrails.com/main/events/empirestatebuildingcrash1945.html

www.allthatsinteresting.com/empire-state-building-plane-crash

www.history.com/this-day-in-history/plane-crashes-into-empire-state-building

www.npr.org/templates/story.php?storyId=92987873

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1945_Empire_State_Building_B-25_crash

https://watch.opb.org/video/history-detectives-empire-state-crash/


----------



## Lewkat

Thanks FastTrax.  We were at our summer place on Long Island when this happened.  We had the radio on and it was starting out to be a lousy beach day.   Worse day for Manhattan.  It was all over the radio and the evening papers for a couple of days.


----------



## RubyK

FastTrax ~ I love this post. Seems like I've been reading for over an hour. When I was a kid, my family visited NYC and we went to the top of the Empire State Bldg. I remember standing and looking out at the city from the bldg. like the picture you posted at the beginning of your post. I remembered the butterflies in my stomach when I looked down at the city. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## FastTrax

Lewkat said:


> Thanks FastTrax.  We were at our summer place on Long Island when this happened.  We had the radio on and it was starting out to be a lousy beach day.   Worse day for Manhattan.  It was all over the radio and the evening papers for a couple of days.





RubyK said:


> FastTrax ~ I love this post. Seems like I've been reading for over an hour. When I was a kid, my family visited NYC and we went to the top of the Empire State Bldg. I remember standing and looking out at the city from the bldg. like the picture you posted at the beginning of your post. I remembered the butterflies in my stomach when I looked down at the city. Thanks for the memories.



One of the top five Icons I adore in Apple City.

1. Empire State Building
2. Grand Central Terminal
3. Museum of Natural History and the Planetarium
4. The Roosevelt Island Tram (At night)
5. Central Park


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Feline King Kong Attacks New York​


----------



## FastTrax

Meanderer said:


>





Meanderer said:


> Feline King Kong Attacks New York​



 They say most of the people who actually got over the 86th floor safety fence to die actually survived, most by falling on the parapets.


----------

